# Laufzeitfehler 424: Objekt erforderlich VB6



## MC-René (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Meine Fehlermeldung: 

"Laufzeitfehler '424': Objekt erforderlich"


```
Select Case alter(a)
        Case alter(a) >= 3
                Image(a).Picture = LoadPicture("c:\arbeitsstand\falsch.gif")
                Image(a).Visible = True
        Case alter(a) < 3
                Image(a).Picture = LoadPicture("c:\arbeitsstand\richtig.gif")
                Image(a).Visible = True
                txtCheck(a).Enabled = True
                txtCheck(a).Visible = True
    End Select
```

Image(a) hat den Wert "1"; ein Objekt Image(1) existiert in der Form...!

Wer kann mir helfen!?


----------



## Shakie (6. Juni 2006)

Du sagst "Image(a)" hat den Wert 1. Aber welchen Wert hat "a" selber? Bist du ganz sicher, dass das Objekt Image(a) existiert? Oder nur Image(1)?


----------

